# lansing area meet n greet



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Offical Date , 7pm on Sunday, Feb 2. 
Sammy's Lounge on Jolly Rd in Lansing 

hey i know one is posted for an ice outing right now but what about another meet n greet. once a month seems to be working pretty well so i was thinking the end of this month or the begininng of next. wednesday nights work very well for me but most nights should be ok. i was thinking sammys is still a good choice, but where ever works. any ideas????


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I missed the last one so I need to make the next one.

Sundays are best for me but I might be able to come on a Monday or Tuesday. Sammy's sounds fine to me.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

count me in


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

well sundays i work til 6 and any time after that im good to go. so lets say the 26th. i think that is a sunday and that will give us plenty of time to work out our schedules. and lets plan on sammy's lounge which is near the corner of jolly and cedar. good food, good atmosphere and any drink you could ever want. sound good fellas??????


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Not sure about the 26th, due to schedule conflicts. Will make it if I can.....looks like it might be a good chance to tell some lies about the outing on the 25th. Any chance of any of you guys joining us on Saturday for some fishing?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

quest32a, the 26th of January is Super Bowl Sunday!!!!
I would try and make another date though. Was it thursday we met last time? Communication got tough after Karoke (sp?) got started and caused Splitshot to lose his voice


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

yeah what was i thinking, how could i forget the super bowl. scratch that. sorry. what about the next sunday after that???? i believe that it is the 2nd, how that????


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Groundhogs Day??!!??
The girlfriend would be pissed if I missed her birthday.
Just kidding, I could probably make that one.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

groundhogs day?????? its alright if you don't like me but come up with a better excuse than that


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

the second should work too


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm good with Feb 2. Anyone have an idea for time....?


----------



## FishinNut (Sep 23, 2002)

That works better for me, too. What time?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

6 pm? 7pm?


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

If someone could get me directions I would appreciate it


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

im thinking ill be there at 7:00 as i get off work at 630. sammys is located on jolly rd just west of cedar st. easiest way from msu's campus is to go 127 south to jolly exit and go west. from there keep going til you hit cedar and immediatly after it is on the right hand side. if need be ill pm you my cell number in case you get lost, but it is pretty easy to find.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'll plan on Sammy's, 7pm on Sunday, Feb 2.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm most likely in, depending on what's going on.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Looks like I'll have a full day: Pickeral Lk. Outing then the M 'n G. Works out perfect as Pickeral is at the midway point between my house and Lansing.

Sammy's is real close to my sister's house where I will crash that night. Fish all day, drink all night.

"I love it when a plan comes together."

--Hannibal Smith, The A Team.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Sounds good. I'll see if my brother can make it with me. Love to meet you guys.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

w/ all the goings on i thought i would bump this to the top again.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ok Guys... 

I am moving in with my girlfriend in a couple weeks and she lives in Mason. Not exactly sure which day the move will be "permanent"... but I will see what I can do to make this one.

By the way... after talking to my girlfriend online for a couple months... we met for the first time at Sammie's... so I do know where it is!!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

lots of outings going on im bumping this again


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks for the reminder John. I need to make a phonecall and make sure I have a place to crash that night.


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

See you Sunday.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

Ill try to be there at 7 on the 2nd


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Just a reminder the meet n greet is today!!!!!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

the site is acting up im just trying to bump this


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't make it last night.......was late getting back into town. Hope everyone had a good time!
Dave


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I couln't make it either due to a household full of sick family members. I will be making it to the next one! I hope everyone had a good time!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

well ypsifly and i had a good time. i got there around 7 and ypsi arrived shortly after. we figured around 8 oclock more people would show up, nope. not a big deal but ypsi drove from ypsilanti to be here. oh well thanks for the company chris it was fun to hang out. hopefully if we have another one more people will be able to make it.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

sorry, I didn't make it last night but something came up. Will make special effort to get to the next one.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I apologize for not making it--came down with the flu..........


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

Sorry, didn't make it. So, only 2 people showed up? Weak. Well, I'll try to make the next one.


----------

